# F1 qualifying to remain unchanged



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

F1's qualifying reversal

The FIA's Formula One commission has rejected Bernie Ecclestone's proposals to introduce a new qualifying format for the British Grand Prix and has instead decided to stick with the current regulations until the end of 2004. (so sayeth Autosport)


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

:doh: :tsk: :banghead: 

I was so looking forward to some actual drama being brought back to qualifying. What on Earth are the FIA thinking these days?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

They can all kiss my :bareass:


Probably Ferrari's fault too, especially Michael's.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Aren't _we_ getting a little sensitive these days Alex... 

I did not mention Ferrari anywhere in my post. 

Actually, I think it can be blamed on Minardi and Jordan... I know Paul Stoddard was up in arms over it because it doomed his car to starting last.

Oh yeah, they start there anyway. Oh well, that's what he said anyway...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

:thumbdwn: 

I'll blame Zsolt.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

racerdave said:


> Aren't _we_ getting a little sensitive these days Alex...
> 
> I did not mention Ferrari anywhere in my post.
> 
> ...


Hey, F1 world needs a scapegoat, otherwise it's too boring.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hey, F1 world needs a scapegoat, otherwise it's too boring.


Well, since it was brought up.


> Jean Todt:
> "It's something that could happen, but we don't wish it to happen, because we feel it's a very balanced championship with 10 teams. We feel that it's important to have teams like Minardi and Jordan, who are doing a very good job."


:stickpoke:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Jean Todt, my hero. He knows what he's talking about !


----------

